# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Anubis - matou tigré de 3 ans FIV+, adorable, le chat parfait - Dpt 91

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Anubis
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* adoption.noschatssanstoit@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre 

Corbeil-Essonnes 91
ANUBIS est approximativement ne le 01/01/2017
Il sest très bien remis de son opération de lablation de son conduit auditif
Cette opération a été possible grâce à vos dons! Aujourdhui il va très bien
Il est FIV+ ce qui ne lempêche pas de vivre normalement et sans problème de santé. Bon il a tendance à bien manger alors on surveille son alimentation
Il adore lhumain et a besoin de sa présence
Cest un chat calme et posé
Sa FA dit de lui "Que cest LE CHAT PARFAIT � et un AMOUR DE CHAT �"
🐱 ANUBIS sentend avec les femelles mais pas mâles. Il vit très bien le fait dêtre le seul chat de la maison
👶👧 Ok enfants respectueux
🚨 Fenetre, balcon ou jardin sécurisé nécessaire
💊 Protocole vétérinaire : Vacciné Typhus Coryza, identifié par tatouage, stérilisé, deparasite et vermifuge
✉️ Vous souhaitez ladopter écrivez nous à adoption.noschatssanstoit@gmail.com








https://www.facebook.com/Association...5391?__tn__=-R

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant

up pour le joli Anubis !!

----------


## GADYNETTE

Tu prends bien la pose mon tout beau....vite une gentille famille pour ANUBIS

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

Corbeil-Essonnes 91
À L’ADOPTION

PAPRIKA est approximativement née le 01/01/2018
ANUBIS est approximativement né le 01/01/2017

Anubis est un chat très sociable mais qui à tendance à s'empâter quand il est seul. Il est FIV+ mais ça ne l’empêche pas de vivre avec d’autres chats.

Paprika en revanche est énergique mais préfère la compagnie d'un autre chat à celle des humains. Ensemble ils ont trouvé un très bon équilibre.

Ils jouent, se calinent, dorment et mangent ensemble et sont globalement plus épanouis ensemble que séparément. Ils sont tous les deux très calmes et gentils, curieux, joueurs et jamais aggressifs.

Une adoption double serait parfaite pour eux !

 Ils vivent ensemble 

 Chien non testé

 fenêtre, balcon ou jardin sécurisé intégralement nécessaire 

 Protocole vétérinaire : identifiés par puce électronique, stérilisés,deparasités et vermifugés 

 D’autres photos ici : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.425797861302953...

 Vous souhaitez les adopter écrivez nous à adoption.noschatssanstoit@gmail.com

----------


## doriant

anubis et paprika couple très attachant, vous attendent toujours !!

----------

